# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Long Range Wireless "Dongle"????

## sdd

Soon to arrive...

Τιμη Αγνωστη


*Senao SL-2611WD3 Plus*

http://www.wispshop.com/docs/SL-2611WD3_PLUS_Spec.pdf

(Μπορει και να μην εχει σχεση με την εικονα)


Με PoE, detachable antenna, 200/100mW (ETSI certified) και RS-232 interface!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Δεν βλεπω πουθενα LAN port !!!

Λογικα, το κολλας σε μια τηλεφωνικη μπριζα (με μοντεμ) και το ελεγχεις μεσω ΟΤΕ
Η και VHF/UHF ?????
Tα data που πανε δεν καταλαβα...


Ολα τα παλια και νεα Senao εδω

http://www.wispshop.com/index.php?action=pricelist





Για οσους θελουν "Εthernet Adapter" - η "χαζο client"

200/100mW, detachable antenna, PoE --- WG-SL-2611CB3+ ($134)

http://www.wispshop.com/docs/SL-2611CB3_PLUS_Spec.pdf

Με ενα 5.5 dBi rubber ducky, to 200mW πρεπει να φτανει 1500m και βαλε...


To αντιστοιχο ΑΡ --- WG-SL-2611AP3+ ---- εχει $119

http://www.wispshop.com/docs/SL-2611AP3_PLUS_Spec.pdf


Ειναι ολα καινουργια μοντελα


Eδω χρειαζεται μια παραγγελια κατευθειαν απο Ταιβαν...




Ενδιαφερει το WG-SL-2611CB3+ ?

Θα μπορουσε να ερθει με "εταιρικη" παραγγελια χαμηλοτερα απο οτι πουλιεται λιανικη σε ΗΠΑ
Εγω εχω καπου 12-15 κομβους σε αποσταση <1100μ - οποτε μου φτανει και μου περισσευει...




Just in ---- στο site της Senao υπαρχει και NL-2611CB3 Plus (Deluxe)
Ειναι και AP

----------


## dti

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το wispshop! 
Εχει τις φθηνότερες τιμές μέχρι στιγμής στα Senao.
Thanks sdd!

----------


## papashark

Sdd, εάν δεν έχει ρύθμιση ισχύς εξόδου τότε μας έιναι άχρηστο.....

Ελπίζω κάποιος από αυτούς που έχουν πάρει τα αντίστοιχα ΑΡ να μας πει εάν σε εκείνα ρυθμιζόταν η ισχύς τους.

Εάν όμως ρυθμίζετε η ισχύς και μάλιστα πάει μέχρι 0db τότε θα είναι σχεδόν τέλειο.

Α, και κάτι τελευταίο...

Έχει ethernet, αφού έχει και power over ethernet  ::

----------


## sdd

> Έχει ethernet, αφού έχει και power over ethernet



Hmmmmm, δικιο εχεις - αυτα συμβαινουν οταν γραφεις μεταμεσονυκτια!!!!



Ρυθμιση εξοδου - και για τα 100mW μοντελα?

Υπαρχουν 2.4Ghz in-line attenuators? Θα μπορουσε να μπει ενα τετοιο σε γραμμη - αλλα μαλλον θα κοστιζει οσο το μισο WLAN.
Η ενα μηκος lossy καλωδιου

Σιγουρα χρειαζεται, αν θελει κανεις να βαλει εξωτερικη κεραια - αλλα για αυτους που θελουν μεγιστη ισχυ εκπομπης απο ενα κουτι, χωρις επιπλεον εξοδα, ειναι ιδανικο - καθως τα αλλα "χαζα clients" (D-Link 810, κ.λ.π.) δεν εχουν τοσο μεγαλη εξοδο, αποσπωμενη κεραια και PoE

Oi γνωστες Senao PCMCIA εχουν ρυθμιση εξοδου?


Παντως, το κουτι as is - η με ενα μεγαλυτερο rubber ducky - μπορει να εξυπηρετησει πολυ κοσμο που εχει αλλους κομβους κοντα του, χωρις να μπουν σε επιπλεον εξοδα, καλωδιωσεις, κ.λ.π 
- βαζουν το κουτι σε ενα πλαστικο mιcrowave oven-proof ταπερ (εχει κατι ωραια εισαγωγης το Praktiker - με μια πολυ μικρη τρυπα στο κατω μερος και μια δευτερη μεγαλυτερη για το UTP) ανεβαινουν στη ταρατσα, το στερεωνουν στο ιστο της TV, ριχνουν to UTP, συνδεση στο Η/Υ, και τελειωσανε.

Ουτε WDS ουτε routing ουτε αλλα τετοια για να μπερδευεται ο κοσμος - οσοι ξερουν, μπορει να τα κανουν, αλλα για καποιον που θελει να βγει στον αερα χωρς μπλεξιματα, δεν υπαρχει πιο απλη λυση. 

Αν το Deluxe (με Access Point) δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα τιμης, θα το προτιμουσα βεβαια.

----------


## papashark

SDD, το έχω προσέξει και σε άλλα μηνυματά σου.

Στο ΑWMN ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ ΙΣΧΥ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ, αλλά την *ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ* !

Εάν τα 900+ είχαν την δυνατότητα να βγάζουν 0 db τότε θα είχαμε λύσει το 50% των προβλημάτων μας και ολόκληρη η αθήνα θα είχε πολύ λιγότερο θόρυβο.........

Έχουμε πει ο κανόνας είναι μικρή ισχύ εξόδου σε μεγάλη κατευθηντική κεραία.

Με την μεγάλη κεραία κερδίζεις σε λήψη οπότε μεγαλώνει η ακτίνα των Link σου, εάν όμως βάλεις Loosy καλώδιο τότε χάνεις το πλεονέκτιμα αυτό, δηλαδή κρατάς μεν το μικρό εύρος εκπομπής για να μην κάνεις θόρυβο γύρω σου, αλλά χάνεις το κέρδος της λήψης (όχι ότι είναι άσχημα σε μικρές αποστάσεις).

----------


## sdd

Εγραφα 10 λεπτα και το ηλιθιο "dynamic scripting" με πηδηξε μολις αλλαξε τυχαια σελιδα ο browser...




Ti "μολυνει" περισσοτερο - πολλα γειτονικα APs που εκπεμπουν με 100-200mW και 2.2 dBi διπολο στα 800-1500 μετρα, η μερικα "κατευθυντικα" (50 μοιρες ανοιγμα και βαλε, συν τα sidelobes, το multipath που κανει τη μεγαλυτερη ζημια, κ.λ.π.) links με "0 dBm" και 15/19/21+ dBi antennas στα 5-10 χλμ?

Για υπολογιστε τα τετραγωνικα χιλιομετρα...

Οτι σχετικo με θορυβο εχω διαβασει, λεει καθαρα οτι ο θορυβος οφειλεται σχεδον αποκλειστικα στα "point-to-point long range links" 

Οταν του αλλου η λιγο καλυτερη κεραια του φαινεται "ακριβη", γιατι κανει 3-4 φραππογαλα παραπανω απο τη φτηνοτερη που υπαρχει οπουδηποτε στο κοσμο, και θελει να κανει μικροκυματικες επικοινωνιες με 30 ευρω, δεν ειναι περιεργο το οτι τα προβληματα θορυβου στο λεκανοπεδιο ειναι αυτα που ειναι


Αρα εγω υποστηριζω το ακριβως αντιθετο - ενα πυκνο δικτυο με APs/Bridges/Repeaters οπου πανω θα πεφτουν αλλα ΑΡ, ΑΡ STA clients και απλοι clients - oι πυκνες αυτες "νησιδες" μπορουν να συνδεονται με short-range P-t-P links μεταξυ τους, η πανω σε ενα backbone

Posts του τυπου "εφυγε ο ταδε και χασαμε το δικτυο" - "η εφυγε η νυφη και σκολασε ο γαμος" - δειχνουν οτι πρεπει να περιοριστουν οι "νυφες" και να παμε σε πυνκνα δικτυα, αν δυνατον P2P.

Ιδανικα, τα ΑΡ/Bridges/Repeaters θα πρεπει να εχουν WDS - για να επιτυχουμε peer-to-peer συνδεσεις χωρις (τοπικο) routing - επισης 802.1Χ ΑΑΑ με μελλοντικη αναβαθμιση για WPA, και PoE - γιατι το να φτασει ρευμα στη ταρατσα ειναι το μεγαλυτερο εμποδιο για πολλους.

Αλλα επειδη βλεπω οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο να πειστουν ολοι, ακομα και απλα ΑΡ/Bridges/Repeaters που θα μπορουν με ενα ΤΕΛΙΚΟ κοστος 130-150 ευρω να συνδεθουν με κοντινους αντιστοιχους κομβους στα 800-1500μ κανουν για την ωρα - σημασια εχει να μπορεσουν οσο το δυνατον περισσοτεροι να στησουν κατι και να επικοινωνησουν με τους κοντινους τους
(Εγω εχω 6-8 κομβους στα 800 μετρα)

Εγω λεω λοιπον - μεγιστη νομιμη ισχυς στο κουτι 
(και κατι παραπανω δεν πειραζει - αλλο 200mW - +50% εμβελεια απο τα 100mW - στα 800μ, και αλλο 200mW στα 4+ χλμ) 
καμμια αλλη εξωτερικη προσθηκη - εκτος απο ενα microwave-διαπερατο ταπερ για να προστατευει το ταρατσατο συστημα, και πυκνο δικτυο με αντιστοιχους κοντινους κομβους

Καιρος να γινει μια πραγματικα μαζικη παραγγελια για τετοια συστηματα

----------


## papashark

Sorry SDD, 

αλλά εξακολουθώ να διαφωνώ, και θα σου εξηγήσω γιατί :

Οι κατευθηντικές κεραίες δεν ενισχύουν την ισχύ εκπομπής αλλά την συγκεντρώνουν. Γι΄' αυτό μετριούνται σύμφωνα με το gain (κέρδος).

Έτσι όταν δίνεις 20db σε μία κεραία, εκείνη τα κατευθήνει σχεδόν όλα προς τα μία κατεύθηνση και σε αυτή την κατεύθηνση το συγκεντρωμένο σήμα είναι όσο η είσοδος συν την ενύσχηση, πχ 20db είσοδος + 24 db κέρδος κεραίας - 2 db απώλειες καλωδίων = 44 db στο κέντρο της δέσμης. Εκτός δέσμης θα βρείς από 10 εώς 30db ανάλογα με την κεραία και το πόσο κοντά πας στον "λοβό" της.

Έχω επισυνάψει τα διαγράμματα εκπομπής των 15 και 24db gris της Pacific Wireless, εκεί βλέπεις πόσο ενυσχείετε ή αντίθετα αδυνατίζει το σήμα εκτός λοβού.

Εάν όμως τροφοδοτήσεις την κεραία με 0db από την κάρτα βγάλεις και 2db απώλειες από τα καλώδια, τότε θα έχεις -2 db στην είσοδο της κεραίας. Οπότε με το κέρδος της θα φτάσεις τα +22 στο κέντρο του λοβού της. Ενώ εκτός λοβού θα έχεις αντοίστιχα από -12db εώς 10.....

Σε αυτό που πρωτίνεις εσύ έχουμε το εξείς :

Εξοδος κάρτας 23db + ενύσχυσει κεραίας 2,2 db = σύνολο 25,2 db προς όλες τις κατευθήνσεις εκτός από κάθετα με διαφορά +-60 μοίρες. 

Με λίγα λόγια βγάζεις 25,2 db προς όλες τις κατευθήνσεις ενώ εγώ βγάζω 22 db προς τα μία κατεύθηνση και αρκετά λιγότερα προς τις υπόλοιπες μέχρι -15 db).

Ποιός θορυβεί περισσότερο ?

Τα μακρυνά λινκ που κάνουμε με νόμιμη ισχύ δεν γίνονται επειδή συγκεντρώνουμε την ισχύ εξόδου σε ένα σημείο, ούτε και βέβαια είναι παραπάνω η ισχύς εξόδου λόγο του κέρδους της κεραίας, 20db είναι συνήθως με το ενσωματομένο rubberaki, 20 βγάζουμε και εμείς.

Ο λόγος που αυξάνει η εμβέλεια είναι η ενίσχυση της εισόδου με το κέρδος της κεραίας. Έτσι όταν σε μία Senao έχεις ευαισθησία εισόδου [email protected], με την προσθήκη της κεραίας έχεις +22db (24 η κεραία μείον 2 απώλειες καλωδίων) και φτάνεις τα [email protected] αυξάνοντας την εμβέλεια κατά 7 φορές περίπου..........

Πάντως ακόμα και να έχεις να κάνεις ένα link στα 200 μέτρα με ένα 900+, είναι καλύτερο να βάλεις μια 24κεραία και 20db απώλειες καλωδίων (πχ βάλε rg5 ::  και να κατεβάσεις την ισχύ χαμηλά στα 10db, και να έχεις ισχύ εξόδου 14 db σύνολο και ενίσχυση στην λήψη μονάχα 4. Αυτά που λοίπουν θα τα συμπληρώσει από την μία η είσοδος της Omni/sector (τα 6 που βγάζεις κάτω από τα 20 του νόμιμου ορίου), θα ενισχύσεις την λήψη κατά 4 db, ενώ θα εκπέμπεις μονάχα προς το ΑΡ και όχι προς άλλες κατευθήνσεις. Εάν έβαζες σκέτο το 900+ θα έβγαζες τα 18 του πομπού +2,2db της κεραίας, σύνολο 20,2 προς όλες τις κατευθήνσεις......

Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες την ανάλυση μου, εάν όχι και εξακολουθείς να διαφωνείς πες μου που ακριβώς διαφωνείς ή δεν το έχεις καταλάβει προκειμένου να το γράψω καλύτερα.....  ::  (δεν το συζητάω καν ότι έχω δίκιο  ::  )

_Τελικά θα ακολουθήσω τις "διαταγές" του ΜΑuVE, βάλτε μόνο 24αρες κεραίες και RG58 από κάτω....._  ::  

_(Μου πήρε μονάχα ένα χρόνο να το συνηδειτοποιήσω Νίκο, είμαι απαράδεκτος μαθητής....    )_

----------


## sdd

> Εξοδος κάρτας 23db + ενύσχυσει κεραίας 2,2 db = σύνολο 25,2 db προς όλες τις κατευθήνσεις εκτός από κάθετα με διαφορά +-60 μοίρες. 
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια βγάζεις 25,2 db προς όλες τις κατευθήνσεις ενώ εγώ βγάζω 22 db προς τα μία κατεύθηνση και αρκετά λιγότερα προς τις υπόλοιπες μέχρι -15 db). 
> 
> Ποιός θορυβεί περισσότερο ?




23dBm (200mW) + 2.14 dBi (dipole antenna gain over a 0 dBi isotropic antenna) = 25.14 dBm ERP (found in the main lobe only)

Εδω ειναι το κλειδι - ο κυριος λοβος

Aν χρησιμοποιουσα high gain omni, θα υπηρχε προβλημα, καθως το main lobe ειναι πολυ στενο στο καθετο επιπεδο και η αποσταση που φτανει το σημα μεγαλη, καλυπτοντας μεγαλες εδαφικες περιοχες, με "απειρο" οριζοντα

Αλλα ενα διπολο 2.2 η 5.5 dBi, σκορπιζει την ακτινοβολια αυτη παντου περιμετρικα - το αποτελεσμα να ειναι πολυ περιορισμενη η εμβελεια του σηματος. 

"Μολυνω" λοιπον περιοχες οπου δεν υπαρχουν κομβοι (50 μοιρες καθετα ειναι το 5.5 dBi dipole)

http://www.pacwireless.com/PAWIN24-5RD_Data_Sheet.pdf

(btw - απο το διαγραμμα φαινεται γιατι τα διπολα πρεπει να ειναι αναποδα, εκτος αν βρισκεσαι σε γουβα)


- και βεβαια δεν υπαρχουν κομβοι πανω απο τη ταρατσα μου, η εξω χαμηλα στο κηπο και στους δρομους, οπου παει ενα μεγαλο μερος της ακτινοβολιας)

Μια sector συγκεντρωνει την ενεργεια κατα τετοιο τροπο ωστε να καλυπτει πολυ μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια εδαφους - οπου βρισκονται και οι κομβοι, που υποφερουν απο το θορυβο 

Με λιγα λογια δεν προκειται ποτε να δημιουργησω θορυβο σε αποσταση 5 Χλμ με μια μικρη ομνι, και με 30 dBm - ενω καποιος που εκπεμπει με τη μιση η και πολυ λιγοτερη ERP απο εμενα, με κατευθυντικη κεραια θα επηρεαζει μακρινες περιοχες και βεβαια τους κομβους που βρισκονται στο δρομο της- ειναι απλο.

Ειναι προφανες οτι η χρηση μιας ομνι 5-8 dBi ειναι πολυ πιο efficient σε οτι αφορα το να αυξησω την εμβελεια μου με την ιδια ERP - καθως η ενεργεια που εκπεμπω δεν θα πηγαινει στο "γαμο του καραγκιοζη", αλλα θα συγκεντρωνεται σε μια "στενη" (λιγο η πολυ) δεσμη που θα καλυπτει αποδοτικοτερα τις εδαφικες περιοχες οπου βρισκονται οι κοντινοι κομβοι - το θεμα ειναι αλλο:

a. Ποσο παραπανω θα κοστισει αυτο? Μιλαμε για τιμες που αρχιζουν απο 40-50 Ε για ομνι, συν pigtails, υλικα στηριξης, κ.λ.π.

β. Αν με το κολοδιπολο κανω τη δουλεια μου - δηλ. επικοινωνω με τους αλλους σε αποσταση 800-1500μ, και αυτοι με εμενα - τι με νοιαζει?
Ας σκορπαω ακτινοβολια στους 4 οριζοντες - οι κομβοι που βρισκονται στην επιφανεια του εδαφους, λιγο εχουν να ανησυχησουν μετα τα 1.5-2 χιλιομετρα


Υπαρχουν βεβαια αλλα προβληματα, οπως ελλειψη καναλιων επικοινωνιας --> oποτε χρειαζεται καποια στιγμη ενα frequency reuse plan

Ακομα, θα χρειαστει να χρησιμοποιηθουν κεραιες και οριζοντιας και καθετης πολωσης, ωστε να περιοριστουν τα προβληματα interference



Αυτα θα προκυψουν αργοτερα - για την ωρα το μονο που υπαρχει εδω γυρω ειναι θορυβος απο τις κατευθυντικες κεραιες των long range links !!!!!! 


-------
Παραρτημα

Μια 3dBi "ceιling mount", που ειναι πιο ακριβη απο ισχυρες κατευθυντικες, εχει τελειως αλλο pattern

http://www.pacwireless.com/PAWIN24-3.pdf

Ειναι φανερο εδω πως η ενεργεια διεχεεται κυριως πανω-κατω - παρομοια δεσμη ντονατ εχει και το μικρο - 2.14 dBi - διπολο 


Αν παμε τωρα στην 9 dBi ομνι, που ειναι μαλλον το ανω οριο για ενα πυκνο δικτυο 

http://www.pacwireless.com/html/omni_plots.htm

βλεπουμε κατω αριστερα τα διαγραμματα με 0 και με 7 μοιρες ηλεκτρικο downtilt - στη δευτερη περιπτωση το πανω μερος του λοβου (-3dB point) θα κτυπησει στο εδαφος πολυ κοντα στο κομβο μου, οποτε και θα σκορπιζει θορυβο σε πολυ μικρη αποσταση- αλλιως ο οριζοντας ειναι infinite !!!

Σημασια λοιπον δεν εχουν μονο τα dBm/dBi, αλλα και που πηγαινει ο λοβος - αμα η 12 dBi ομνι σας γερνει 15 μοιρες, μην παραξενευτειτε γιατι δεν επικοινωνειτε με τον επομενο κομβο, ας πουμε 2 Κμ μακρια, ακομα και με 200mW !!!!
Ειναι επειδη ο αλλος βρισκεται εκτος του (ανω) οριζοντα του λοβου - αυτος τεμνει το εδαφος πριν τα 2 Κμ !

Πως μπορουμε να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι η omni κεραια μας ειναι απολυτα καθετη - η στις 3 η 6 μοιρες μηχανικο downtilt, κ.λ.π.?

Good luck !!!!!!!! (Τρεχα Γυρευε...)

Το "ηλιθιο" διπολο παντως ειναι προβλεψιμο !!!!!!

----------


## MAuVE

> _Τελικά θα ακολουθήσω τις "διαταγές" του ΜΑuVE, βάλτε μόνο 24αρες κεραίες και RG58 από κάτω....._ :lol: 
> 
> _(Μου πήρε μονάχα ένα χρόνο να το συνηδειτοποιήσω Νίκο, είμαι απαράδεκτος μαθητής.... :cry: :cry: :cry: )_


Τελείως απαράδεκτος. 
Πότε είπα εγώ, βάλτε RG58 από κάτω;

Λοιπόν, επαναλαμβάνω την "Ημερισία διαταγή"

1) Μη βγάζετε σαβουρομηχανήματα στον αέρα. 
(κλασσικά σαβουρομηχανήματα οι στελίτσες και τα 900αράκια)

2) Ανεξάρτητα από απόσταση βάλτε τη κεραία με το μεγαλύτερο κέρδος και τον καλύτερο λόγο front to back που αντέχει η τσέπη σας και ο ιστός σας. 
(24dBi ακόμη και αν το σημείο που θέλετε να "πιάσετε" βρίσκεται στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία)

3) Ψάξτε και βρήτε την καλύτερη κάρτα από πλευράς ευαισθησίας δέκτου αγνοόντας τελείως την ισχύ εκπομπής. Αν ακολουθήσετε τις οδηγίες τα 30mW σας καλύπτουν σε κάθε περίπτωση 
(δεν χρειάζεται να πάτε μακρύα, cisco 352) 

4) Ρυθμίστε την ισχύ εξόδου ώστε να έχετε το πολύ-πολύ ένα fade margin 20dB στον απέναντι δέκτη. 
(το επί πλέον δεν βελτώνει κάτι στο δικό σας λινκ, κόβει κάτι από αυτό του γείτονα)

5) Επικηρύξτε τις omni σαν τους λύκους.
(εκτός αν έχετε ένα κανάλι που ο θόρυβος το έχει τελείως αχρηστεύσει οπότε το έγκλημα φορτώνεται αλλού)

Πάνο, σε 15 μέρες επαναληπτικό διαγώνισμα.

----------


## papashark

_(τώρα θα την βγω με κόκκινο στο δάσκαλο)_

Μα Νίκο, έτσι θα έχουμε και πολύ καλή λήψη (όσο περισσότερο πέφτει η ισχύς του πομπού τόσο καλύτερη λήψη θα έχουμε), και πολύ κατευθηντικό link, και νόμιμα όρια, και όλα αυτά ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΚΟΝΤΙΝΑ links...

Για τα πιο μακρινά, το καλό καλώδιο είναι πιο απαραίτητο.........

----------


## sdd

> 2) Ανεξάρτητα από απόσταση βάλτε τη κεραία με το μεγαλύτερο κέρδος και τον καλύτερο λόγο front to back που αντέχει η τσέπη σας και ο ιστός σας. 
> (24dBi ακόμη και αν το σημείο που θέλετε να "πιάσετε" βρίσκεται στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία)


Αυτο εγγυαται οτι ο σεκτορας σου θα "μολυνει" μια μεγαλη περιοχη, καθως η δεσμη ειναι στενη στο καθετο επιπεδο και ο οριζοντας "απειρος", μολις αυξηθει η ισχυς εξοδου 
(πραγμα που θα κανει το 99% αυτων που θα ακολουθησουν τις συμβουλες αυτες)

Καλο F/B δεν θα εχει κανενας, εκτος απο αυτους που αγοραζουν κεραιες των $300+ 
Εδω παραπονιωνται ατομα, γιατι μια κεραια κανει 45 και οχι 40 ευρω οπως η "πιο φτηνη"





> 5) Επικηρύξτε τις omni σαν τους λύκους. 
> (εκτός αν έχετε ένα κανάλι που ο θόρυβος το έχει τελείως αχρηστεύσει οπότε το έγκλημα φορτώνεται αλλού)


Και τα Access points πως θα δουλεψουν? Πως θα συνδεθουν laptops η mobile clients πανω τους και θα εχουμε roaming?

Οι αρχες αυτες ειναι σωστες μονο για οσους θελουν να στησουν point-to-point links μεγαλης εμβελειας

Ουδεμια σχεση εχουν με Ad Hoc- P2P δικτυα, δηλαδη το ειδος των δικτυων που απασχολει τη πανεπιστημιακη ερευνα (ακομα και για ενσυρματα δικτυα - ενα P-t-P link ειναι απλως ενα ασυρματο μακρυ καλωδιο)


Τα P-t-P links στα WLANS χρησιμευουν για να συνδεουν απομακρυσμενα δικτυα μεταξυ τους - οχι να σχηματιζουν δικτυα απο μονα τους.

----------


## MAuVE

SDD διάβασα αυτό που έγραψες και γύρισα νοερά στα παιδικά μου χρόνια όταν ο φωτισμός των δρόμων γινόταν από μία γυμνή λάμπα πάνω στους στύλους της ΔΕΗ χωρίς καν ανταυγαστήρα. 

Ξέρεις, θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολο στις αθλητικές εγκαταστάσεις να βάζουν γύρω-γύρω στύλους με γυμνές λάμπες μεγάλης ισχύος, όπως κάνανε παλαιά τα ιχθυοπωλεία για να τυφλώνουν τον πελάτη και να μη βλέπει ότι το ψάρι ήταν μίας εβδομάδος. 
Δεν το κάνουν όμως και βάζουν τριψήφιο έως τετραψήφιο αριθμό προβολέων στο "γάμο του καραγκιόζη" γιατί σέβονται τους αθλητές και τους θεατές τους.

Τέλος, η σύγχρονη περιβαλοντική συνείδηση δε θέλει το διάστημα να γίνει ο σκουπιδοντενεκές της γης. 
Και αυτό περιλαμβάνει και τις ακτινοβολίες, από τα ερτζιανά μέχρι το φώς. Γιατί το φως από το στάδιο, που θα κατασκευαζόταν με την μέθοδο που προτείνεις, στην επιφάνεια της γης δεν θα πήγαινε μακρυά, λόγω των εμποδίων και πτυχώσεων. 
Οι αστροναύτες όμως θα το βλέπανε από τα 100.000 χιλιόμετρα

----------


## spirosco

> Αυτο εγγυαται οτι ο σεκτορας σου θα "μολυνει" μια μεγαλη περιοχη, καθως η δεσμη ειναι στενη και ο οριζοντας "απειρος", μολις αυξησεις την ισχυ εξοδου σου


Μα αυτο που παμε να κερδισουμε με τις κεραιες μεγαλυτερης απολαβης ειναι η μειωση της ισχυς. 




> Καλο F/B δεν θα εχει κανενας, εκτος απο αυτους που αγοραζουν κεραιες των $300+


Κοψε κατι  ::  
Με 70 ευρω το πολυ μπορεις να εχεις το καλυτερο δυνατο F/B παντα οσο αφορα την αναλογια κοστος/αποδοση. 

Φιλικα, Σπυρος

----------


## sdd

Free Space Path Attenuation - 2.45GHz

http://kb1efz.978.org/mirrors/205.159.1 ... 5000ft.jpg

http://kb1efz.978.org/mirrors/205.159.1 ... s_30mi.jpg

----------


## sdd

> Κοψε κατι  
> Με 70 ευρω το πολυ μπορεις να εχεις το καλυτερο δυνατο F/B παντα οσο αφορα την αναλογια κοστος/αποδοση. 
> 
> Φιλικα, Σπυρος


Παλι οι τσιφτηδες Ελληνες πιανουν τα Αμερικανακια κοροιδα - αναρωτιεται κανεις πως επιζουν εταιριες οπως η Andrews, που κανονικα η καθε Pacific Wireless θα επρεπε να ειχε συνθλιψει !!!!

Τωρα πως γινεται στην Ελλαδα που εχει ξεσκισει το λογο κοστος/αποδοση(?) να πεφτει ο mail server toυ ΤAXIS με μερικες χιλιαδες users, τα SMS centers να κολλανε σε καθε αργια, και ολα τα εργα να τελειωνουν με 200+ % υπερβαση κοστους - καποια παραμετρος της λεγομενης "αποδοσης" μαλλον διαφευγει απο τους κοντρακταδορους


PS To "μαθημα" θα επρεπε να ειναι - "Οποιος θελει να κανει P-t-P link, να χρησιμοποιει πιατα μεγαλης διαμετρου με κατα προτιμηση οριζοντια πολωση, ωστε να δημιουργουνται οσο το δυνατο λιγοτερα προβληματα σε ολους τους υπολοιπους"
Οτιδηποτε αλλο δημιουργει περισσοτερα προβληματα απο οσα λυνει

Για τα feeders, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μπορουν να βρεθουν και φτηνοτερα - ειχα δει καποια στη Γερμανια στη μιση τιμη απο αυτα της Poynting. To συνολο μπορει να ειναι 40Ε ακριβοτερο απο μια "κρισαρενια" grid, αλλα δεν μπορουν ολα να γινονται με ελαχιστο κοστος

----------


## MAuVE

> Free Space Path Attenuation - 2.45GHz
> 
> http://kb1efz.978.org/mirrors/205.159.1 ... 5000ft.jpg
> 
> http://kb1efz.978.org/mirrors/205.159.1 ... s_30mi.jpg


Υποπτεύομαι ότι κατάλαβα τι θέλεις να πείς, αφού δεν έκρινες σκόπιμο να το γράψεις, αλλά σου θυμίζω ότι υπάρχει και η καμπυλότητα της γης και οι πτυχώσεις (λόφοι βουνά κ.λ.π) 
Εγώ από εδώ που είμαι ότι και να κάνω στα 8χλμ χτυπάω το όρος Αιγάλεω και στο 1χλμ το Λυκαβυτό και τα Τουρκοβούνια. 
Στα 30 μίλια σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να ενοχλήσω κανένα, ακόμη και το 15μετρο πιάτο της ΕΡΤ να φέρω στην ταράτσα μου

Τα έχω γράψει παλαιότερα, ψάξε στο φόρουμ να τα βρείς

----------


## papashark

SDD, αυτό που δεν έχεις καταλάβει είναι ότι σε αυτό που σου είπα εγώ, θα μειώσεις την ισχύ της κάρτας σου και στο τέλος στον οφέλιμο λοβό της κεραίας θα έχεις όσα db βγάζεις και εσύ προς όλες τις κατευθήνσεις όμως......

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ σημασία εάν τα 20db βγαίνουν από ένα διπολάκι μια σταλιά ή από μια 24αρα που τροφοδοτείτε με -4..... Και τα δύο 20db βγάζουν !

Η διαφορά είναι ότι πρώτον το διπολάκι μια σταλιά έχει σχεδόν παντού εκπομπή (σύγουρα 360 μοίρες οριζόντια, τις κάθετες χάνει λίγο, πρέπει να έχει σχεδον 300 μοίρες κάθετα), ενώ η 24αρα έχει κάτω από 10 μοίρες και οριζόντια αλλά και κάθετα.




> Αυτο εγγυαται οτι ο σεκτορας σου θα "μολυνει" μια μεγαλη περιοχη, καθως η δεσμη ειναι στενη στο καθετο επιπεδο και ο οριζοντας "απειρος", μολις αυξηθει η ισχυς εξοδου


Μα αυτό λέμε, το ζητούμενο είναι να περιορίσεις όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο την ισχύ εκπομπής της κάρτας σου, ώστε να μολυνθεί με 20db μόνο ο σέκτορας σου, σε αντίθεση με αυτό που πρωτείνεις εσύ που μολύνεις 360 μοίρες γύρω σου.......

----------


## MAuVE

> _(τώρα θα την βγω με κόκκινο στο δάσκαλο)_


Πάνο δες εδώ 
(Λάθος λινκ το διόρθωσα)

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... ght=#10706

----------


## ggeorgan

Ωραίος ο διάλογος μέχρι τώρα. Μαθαίνουμε ! Προσβλέπουμε και σε σύνθεση-συμπέρασμα. Φαντάζομαι αυτό θα μείνει για το διαγώνισμα, αλλά, Πάνο (papashark), για καλό και για κακό, εσύ θα μας δώσεις τις σημειώσεις σου και προηγουμένως και πάντοτε με την περίφημη αναλυτική σου μέθοδο που εστιάζει στις πρακτικές λύσεις και όχι τόσο στην θεωρητική ανάλυση. Θα έχουμε, έτσι, την παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία να διαρρεύσουν οι απαντήσεις διαγωνίσματος πριν συνταχθούν οι ερωτήσεις !

----------

